# drum to disk conversion on a amlera N15



## blind_msq (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello everyone! I own a 1997 nissan almera (N15, may be found on the internet as pulsar) 4 doors, hatchback (or break, as it's called in my country) 1,4 16V, ga14de engine.
The car is aprox 11 years old and the brake disks have never been changed (only the brake pads have been changed), neighter the drums. It's about time i change them, since the braking distance gets longer and longer. Since i have to replace the disks, pads and drums, i was thinking to converd from drums to disks (since i have to do an investment...). 
My question is what else do i need to perform these modifications besides disks, brakepads and brake calipers? Do i have to modify/replace the rear axle in order to fit the brake disks and calipers and/or perform any other modifications on braking installation?

Since i already started the topic, i'll come with another question: when the abs comes into "play" from the right front wheel you can hear some nasty sounds, like something it's at the point of falling apart. What's causing the problem? I went to a nissan service a few weeks ago and had the car inspected, they told me i have to replace the disks and brake pads among other parts (some orings and gaskets at the engine, rubber hubs for the rear axle, a noisy ball bearing from the left back wheel-i hear this one while driving the car at > 50km/h)


I tried to search on the forum, but nothing relevant came out (only few fuzzy details).

PS: Please excuse (and correct if you feel like doing it) my english, i don't have a very rich technical lexicon and i only speak english casual.


----------



## blind_msq (Jul 14, 2008)

Since nobody answer, i'll answer the first question myself:
AUTOS & BOATS : Brakes : Drum-to-Disc Brakes Conversion, Part 1 : DIY Network

In order to make the conversion from drum to disk brakes, you need among other tools and parts:
Disc-brake assemblies
Slotted rotors
Replacement brake pads
Brake master-cylinder
Brake power-booster
Brakes distribution block


Other questions stil have no answer...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Assuming this is the same as the B14 USA model then u have 2 chioces
1) swap out entire Beam Axle assembly to one with discs AND E brake cables, hoses etc
or 
2) purchase set of adapters from Fast brakes, this allow mounting of calipers to drum brake axle.
need calipers, rotor, Flex hoses (provided by Fast brakes) and E brake cables.
option 2 is what i have !!!


----------



## blind_msq (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you "feel" the difference in stopping distance? Did you make a "before/after" test?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

To get best stopping distance you have to balance the brakes, and I didn't, used Drum master cylinder, and you need a 4 wheel disc master cylinders for a NX SER or Altima, this changes the prop valving.
I did this because it looks better, the drums ticked and annoyed me.
Anyway now i am selling the car I am selling the Rear disc set up, shame you aren't in usa.
For some reason the classifieds are off line here.
Posted here with link to fast brakes.
http://forums.********.com/zerothread/352215


----------

